# Newbie Budgeting for a 30-40 Gal Reef



## midniterebel (May 8, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

I'm new to these forums, been interested in setting up a reef tank for a long, long while! I mainly want a simple tank, with anemones, clownfish, yellow tang, a Blue Sea Star, and some other easy to maintain reef animals. (maybe some fire shrimp)

I'm trying to budget now for my setup, and hopefully get it going in the next few months. In a year or two, i'm going to upgrade it to a tank likely double that size when i get my new house 

I live in Toronto, work in Markham, just wondering if you can recommend places to shop and good equipment for a beginner setup like the one i described, if you think i need to add more info, let me know. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

go take at look at seaUmarie, Ken is a really nice guy and i'm sure he'll help you out. I'm starting my own 37G tank right now and just got all the equipment so if you want a detailed budget send me a pm


----------



## Kovac (May 3, 2010)

The word 'budget' and 'reef aquariums' dont go well together. Find your budget and be firm with it. Its real eady to go over...or triple lol

Welcome to the hobby!


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Just out of curiousity, what have you guys set up (size and what's in it) and how much did it cost you?


----------



## Kovac (May 3, 2010)

Joeee said:


> Just out of curiousity, what have you guys set up (size and what's in it) and how much did it cost you?


I started out with a Betta (free from room mate) and i put him in a 5gallon. With filter and media and substraight my cost was about $75.

With my first saltwater, i got:
-A 15 gallon tank for $20 (used)
-A AC 30 for ~$30 (new)
-15 lbs of 'dead' @ $6/lb = $90
-10lbs of 'dead' crushed coral for ~$20
-A bunch of CUC (10 red legged hermits, 5 blue legged, 3 astrea snails, 1 turbo) for about $120
-A Fluval 205 for $80 (used)

My second tank:
-A 20 gallon for free (from a fellow member)
-Same AC 30 as above but converted to filter floss
-Same 15lbs of now liverock + 5lbs more for $30
-Same 10lbs of live sand
-Some new CuC (3x nessarius snails for something ridiculous like $10/per)
-A T5 HO 4 Buld light fixture for $90 (used from a fellow member)
-1x Valenciennea Puellarus for $35
-1x Zebrasoma Scopa for $30 (i gave him away after couple months because she got to big)

My soon to be new tank upgrade
-A 40ish gallon tank for $50 (used)
-Adding a 6 bulb T5 HO 36" Tek Light Fixture for $250 (Used)
-Adding a sump + pump for $50 (used)
-about 20lbs of live rock (price to be determined)

I bought all the testing equipment ($150) plus a lot of food ($50-100)

So in total, i would say about *$750-1000*, from startup to various upgrades. Mind you i plan to sell a lot of the older stuff to recoup some money.

My original budget was $500 and i still have to look into a quality protein skimmer lol


----------



## tomsfish (Jan 8, 2010)

*go big*

I agree with big ray, yellow tangs are not suitable for a 40 gallon, I would go at least a 70 gallon. If you do some research you will realize tangs require lots of swimming room and also plenty of algae to strive.

Fire shrimps are quite sensitive and definately not a beginner shrimp. Try camels or peppermints as they are easier to maintain.

I don't recommend getting an anemone as your first invert as they are a bit more intermediate in my opinion as they require more care than your usual mushroom or zoas as those are great starter corals, pretty much industructable.

Also considering all the fish you have on your want list i would go at least 80 or 90 because i can tell you that within a few months of proper care all you fish will out grow a 40 or 50.

Think about getting a nice skimmer because that will be the main filtration to remove dissolved wastes and export nutrients. I strongly recommend a Deltec but its a bit on the costy side but I think it will be the last skimmer you ever get or at least the last brand you will ever get if you do upgrade.

Consider 2 powerheads, preferably a Koralia, you get your bang for you buck.

Lighting is something else to consider, start with HO T5 or even consider metal halides. ATI, ICECAP are among the best but again very costy.

As others have mentioned you will likely go over budget and eventually you will want more than you already want.
You're looking at at least $500 but likely more depending on brands you choose, type of rock and obviously the size of the setup you decide to go with. Bigger is better but at the same time bigger= more $$$, I have seen many beautiful reef setups in bio cubes 29 gallons and less. Maybe that is something you can consider but your live stock choices will be limited.

Research and research and patience, as we all in the hobby have made impulse mistakes which cost not only money but precious livestock as well.

My 2cents

Hope this helps.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

*first sw tank*

I have to pretty much agree with everyone else, here...
What ever you plan to spend, have some contingency money in your budget, because its very easy to go over. But the Big Als tent sales are coming up, which might be good for something you need, and check out Sea U Marines weekly sales - Ken's prices can't be beat. Big Al's also have weekly sales on limited marine stuff... And so does North American Fish Breeders, though they don't post here very often  - just call them...
good luck. i'm sure you'll enjoy it!


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

i had a 37 gallon a few years bck, i was running two 65w powercompacts on it and two standard 18" fluorescent actinics and i personally think it was a decent tank.. and yes i had a tang in there and still have him.. he grows fairly slowly and regardless of what anyone says, no tank is big enough for any fish as the ocean is unlimited and here there all confined so 30 gallon or 500 gallon , the fish is still limited in space regardless.. my opinion on it it just get what you want and have fun with the hobby.. thats what i did and i dont think anyone here can say i dont know what im doing.. my tank speaks for itself.. just get fish and inverts that get along.. you said your going to upgrade down the road so when they get big they will have a new tank..

old 37 galon tank..
two 65w power compacts and two 18" standard fluorescent, cheap hang on skimmer.









old 55 gal
two 65w powercompacts and 100w T5ho and cheap hang on skimmer









100w T5ho and 175w metal halide and prizm deluxe skimmer









current tank 90 
two 150w hqi metal halide and 150w T5 HO, burlin skimmer


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Definitely do your research on live stock.

You will need to feed the yellow tank well and not overstock your tank with rock. Consider a sump/refugium.

Also have a look at the Blue start, up to 12"


----------

